# how often do you ride?



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i was thinking about that just now, i try to ride every other weekend, big event or just by my house. how often do you turn on bike and think **** i wanna ride lol, i do it everyday almost haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

never.  But I think about it every day. Took the truck down the trail saturday just to see if it had grown up any. Can't get it all the way down to the creek but, can get 1/2 there lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

everyweekend I'm home we ride, my rhino has almost 2300 miles on it if that gives you an idea.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

not enough!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

about 8 races this year, a trip up north for 5 days of riding and maybe a couple other short rides if I'm lucky. Will get out to ride during the moose hunt since we didnt get any tags


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Everyweeknd if not every weeknd all depends


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Its not often that there is a day i dont ride lol. Except for when im on call mostly because by the time i do get off its to late to ride. I love to get home from work and go take about a 30-45 min cruise behind the house, it allows me to wind down after a long day at work.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

3500kms (2174 miles) on my 10-month old Brute.

Ride a full day almost every weekend, a weeknight ride usually every other weekend, and nearly every day when I'm on holidays.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> Everyweeknd if not every weeknd all depends


Maybe its spelled every weekend,,lol dang phone


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we try to go once a month atleast now. we used to go everyother weekend if not everyweekend till they shutdown all of our places to ride where we live now everything is atleast 1:45 min-2hours away


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Atleast every 2 weeks, but not enough for me though. Max the brute has sat in the garage was a month. It was a PITA:aargh4:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Every weekend almost. My brute has 520 miles since march, and i put 1950 miles on my 2006 350 rancher, and 2640 on my 09 420 AT bought new on 12/21/09 sold 3/18/11 for the Brute :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm with Oldman, not enough. I think I've only been out 3 or 4 times this year. I hope to get a couple more rides before the snow flies (sorry, didn't mean to swear). :footinmouth:


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

At least 4-5 Times a week. but We Have 105 Acres of Marsh Land and my buddy has 250 Acres.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

brute574 said:


> At least 4-5 Times a week. but We Have 105 Acres of Marsh Land and my buddy has 250 Acres.


That's it! I'm moving.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

EVERY Sunday!! I have to ride regularly to justify the disgusting cost of the machine and to release the weeks stress....Rotax style.....Braaaap!!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

2-3 times a week


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

when i goto my granpas house theres a big reservoir and id ride everyday was about 5 mins from the house, and now im in miami fl and theres a couple places to ride arounf the house but not much mud and if there is its the everyglades deeeeeeeep everywhere no shallows.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

speedman said:


> when i goto my granpas house theres a big reservoir and id ride everyday was about 5 mins from the house, and now im in miami fl and theres a couple places to ride arounf the house but not much mud and if there is its the everyglades deeeeeeeep everywhere no shallows.


Lol everglades.. I would love to ride there


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

1 or 2 days a week, even if it's a short trip to the farm....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

my granpas place, little 5 min drive through some trails and then this.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Every other week


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

when the brutes not broke down in the shop.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

try to ride some every day, got a small place at the house to ride but can not hit it every day as it getting to deep, another place about 5mi away, or just to go down the road to drink beer with a friend


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

At least a couple times a month.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

when i go up north to my granpas its everyday and eveywhere i can go on the bike i do, if im home here in miami then i just wait till an event or we go somewhere local, im itching to go ride but need a new front axle


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

usually once a week


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

SORRY TO BE BAD NEWS But.......took the kids on what may be the* last ride* ,bike is officially* 4 sale*. guy looking tomorrow, have to dig up the title. I am just out of time and it needs an owner that will spend time with it. Feels like I'm loosing my girl.:02: took the kids out yesterday and then pulled down an old palm tree in the yard after. We will see what happens this week.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a sad feeling. And to add to it once it's gone if your like me your neighbors will buy a brand new rzr S and the other a brand new ranger. Like salt in the wound... Lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Well Jon, sounds to me like you are being forced to take this step.......I want one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know!! I'd probably end up with a rzr-s to save a little $$ though the XP sure is nice.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

my wife won't ride any more. the guy last night wanted to make payments... he missed the I'M NOT A BANK! sign out front. LOL. more people today. think I may get another little black gun 4 now. I feel I may regret this.:thinking:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i say you keep it cause once its gone your going to want another one asap lol, thats what happen to me, sold the rubicon and 2 weeks later had a brute lol


----------

